# Control panel - warning codes



## nazgul99uk (May 31, 2009)

Hi Everyone

I have an Autotrail Scout (2001) with the "high tech" control panel.

Having filled up the fresh water tank for our first trip of the year, I checked the water level via the control panel and got an expected reading of 0.8.

However, this was quickly followed by the following code: Au01 (or Av01).

The manual doesn't explain what this code means. Can anybody enlighten me?

Many thanks

Dave


----------



## MiketheWelshman (May 1, 2005)

Sounds as though its displaying the date, has it been powered continuously?
M


----------

